

Windows 8 and why it's a desktop disaster  - mtgx
http://www.itproportal.com/2012/10/29/windows-8-and-why-its-a-desktop-disaster/

======
townscd
Pretty much every problem you describe here is a result of; A: you not being
enough of a power user to know Win+R commands like control, ncpa.cpl,
devmgmt.msc etc.. and B: you refusing to learn a new way to do things. While I
also had similar frustration the first 2 days I used the operating system by
the third day I realized that the things that were frustrating me most were
tasks that required a round about shortcut to get to in Win7 but have been
supplanted by a far easier method in Win8. Coupled with Office 2013, the
improvements in usability and speed far outweigh any subjective issues
stemming from which corner you need to move your mouse to in order to
accomplish things, which btw for shutting down and entering the control panel
is the bottom right.(Yes, even in desktop mode)

